# salt dogg 3000 spreader in maryland



## tommy g (Jan 13, 2011)

almost new only 20 hours of use ..salt dogg3000 complete ready to go located frederick county maryland 4000.00 CASH


----------



## tommy g (Jan 13, 2011)

got over 100 views and no buyers....is price to high ???


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

I think it's a good price, we had one for 4-5 seasons. We changed the bearings every year and never had an issue

Good luck


----------



## tommy g (Jan 13, 2011)

priced reduced 3750.00 its like new


----------



## tommy g (Jan 13, 2011)

sold it local guy 2 hours away


----------

